# Ninja cyclist on a penny farthing



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2011)

Κάποτε λοιπόν, ήταν τόσο φτηνή η βενζίνη, και έβρισκες τόσο εύκολα να παρκάρεις, ώστε πηδούσες στο αυτοκινητάκι σου και πήγαινες δέκα μέτρα μέχρι το περίπτερο να πάρεις σοκολάτες, για να τις περιποιηθείς μετά το καταβρόχθισμα της ζουμερής μπριζόλας που έσταζε λίπος, λίγο πριν βουτήξεις το πιρούνι για να επιτεθείς στον μπακλαβά που σε κοίταζε με αυθάδεια από το ταψάκι του, «δε θα με φας, δε θα με φας, κοντεύεις να σκάσεις από τα κοψίδια!» - δεν ήταν και λεξιλογικά κοψίδια, τα άτιμα! 

Αργότερα, άρχισαν όλοι να μιλάνε μια περίεργη γλώσσα, να λένε για μεσοπρόθεσμα και κομμώσεις, συγγνώμη, θα σοβαρευτώ, κουρέματα, τελειώναν τα πετρέλαια, ακρίβυνε και η βενζίνη… Εντωμεταξύ, είχαν γίνει τόσο πολλά τα αυτοκίνητα στις μεγάλες πόλεις, ώστε μέχρι να περάσεις το φανάρι πάθαινες τριπλή ανακοπή από τα νεύρα σου, και χρειαζόσουν και τρία τζόνι για να συνέλθεις από τον εκνευρισμό (ή τρεις ρακές του θεού, άμα δε σου αρέσουν και τα ξενόφερτα). Δεν βοηθούσε και πολύ ο φίλος οδηγός στο πίσω αμάξι, που με το πού έβλεπε με το κιάλι το φανάρι να ανάβει πράσινο, πατούσε την κόρνα για να σε κάνει να πας πιο γρήγορα και σου έκανε το νεύρο μακαρόνι σπαγγετίνη νούμερο 10, ασχέτως που μεταξύ του αυτοκινήτου του και του φαναριού μεσολαβούσαν 6576387 αυτοκίνητα. Κάποια στιγμή, βαρέθηκες να βλέπεις να σε προσπερνάνε σαλιγκάρια στο δρόμο, άσε που σου φαινόταν πως οι περαστικές πεταλούδες ήταν αεριωθούμενα τζετ, είπες λοιπόν: «Δεν ξεκινάω να μετακινούμαι με το ποδήλατο, μπας και μου πέσει κι εκείνο το παχάκι που στέκεται ανάμεσα σε μένα και την καριέρα μου στην πασαρέλα;»

Στην αρχή, και επειδή είχες να κάνεις ποδήλατο από τότε που ήσουν 12 χρονών και η μάνα σου σε άφηνε να κάνεις μόνο το γύρο του τετραγώνου (η μεγαλούπολη που λέγαμε), κι αυτό μετά από πολλά παρακάλια και κλαψουρίσματα στον μπαμπά που σου είχε και αδυναμία, σαβουριάστηκες μερικές φορές, σου έγινε το μπούτι μπλε μαρέν και ματζέντα από τις μελανιές, άσε που είπες «πάει, σακατεύτηκα, τι τα ήθελα στην ηλικία μου τα ποδήλατα, να, τώρα θα χρειαστώ πι πριν την ώρα μου». Μετά, πήρες τα πάνω σου, είδες ότι είναι ωραίο το ποδηλατάκι, και άρχισες να το κυκλοφορείς περισσότερο.

Σε άγχωνε βέβαια ο οδηγός από τη δεύτερη παράγραφο, που σε έβλεπε μπροστά του να ποδηλατείς και άρχιζε να κορνάρει ως τρελός (συγγνώμη, σαν), είχε τα νεύρα του, βλέπεις, επειδή ήξερε ότι θα εξαφανιστείς εν ριπή οφθαλμού ανάμεσα από τα αυτοκίνητα ενώ εκείνος θα περίμενε στο φανάρι μέχρι να του γελάσει ο Γιαραμπής και να καταφέρει να περάσει, ήθελε και να παίξει Pro με το γιόκα του μέχρι να αρχίσει ο Θρύλος, άσε που ήσουν και γυναίκα, παναπεί δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να οδηγείς τροχοφόρο εκτός κι αν ήταν καροτσάκι της λαϊκής ή το καροτσάκι του αποπάνω γιόκα, όταν ακόμα ήτανε μικρός.

Έκανες λοιπόν στην άκρη, ο οδηγός σε πέρναγε με επιτάχυνση μηδέν στα εκατό σε 0,4 δευτερόλεπτα (είχε πάρει Mazda MX-5 με μια επιδότηση του ΕΟΜΜΕΧ για μια μούφα επιχείρηση που είχε ανοίξει), και μόλις τον έπιανε το τρισκατάρατο φανάρι, τον προσπερνούσες χαμογελώντας καμαρωτή καμαρωτή, έφτανες μπροστά μπροστά και περνούσες απέναντι ακούγοντας κάπου πίσω στο βάθος την κόρνα, «άντε ρεεεεεε!»

Μετά, άρχισες να προσέχεις ότι κυκλοφορούσαν στους δρόμους κάτι τύποι με τάσεις αυτοκτονίας: καβαλάνε μαύρο ή μπλε ποδήλατο, άντε και ανθρακί στο τσακίρ κέφι, φοράνε μαύρα ή μπλε ρούχα, και κυκλοφορούν στους δρόμους με σκοτάδι πισσοσκόταδο, μαύρο σκοτάδι πίσσα, πιστεύοντας ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας οδηγός έχει μάτι μεταλλαγμένου αετού, που εντοπίζει πόσοι άγγελοι χορεύουν στο κεφάλι της καρφίτσας με την οποία έχει στερεώσει ο μπροστινός φορτηγατζής το σκόρδο για το κακό το μάτι που κρέμεται στον καθρέφτη του φορτηγού. Φώτα; Τι φώτα, αυτοκίνητο οδηγούν; 




Και άρχισες να σκέφτεσαι: πώς να τους λέγαμε στα ελληνικά; Οι Αμερικάνοι τους λένε ninja cyclists, γιατί είναι πιο αόρατοι κι από τζάμι που το έχεις περάσει με Άζαξ, συγγνώμη, με ξίδι, έχεις και οικολογική συνείδηση. Είναι και γρήγοροι: συνήθως καταλήγουν στο ΚΑΤ σε χρόνο dt - είπαμε, ο οδηγός της δεύτερης παραγράφου ΒΙΑ-ΖΕ-ΤΑΙ!

Υ.Γ. Όλο το παραπάνω ποστ γράφτηκε γιατί δεν ήξερα πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά το penny farthing. ;) Απανταχού συμποδηλάτες, μια ρόδα βοηθείας!


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2011)

:up: :clap:

Προς το παρόν, αποθέτω με άφατο θαυμασμό το κράνος μου μπροστά στα πόδια πετάλια σας, εριτίμη Πεταλάβρα!

Although they are now most commonly known as "penny-farthings", _this term was probably not used until they were nearly outdated_; the first recorded print reference is 1891 in Bicycling News. It comes from the British penny and farthing coins, one much larger than the other, so that the side view resembles a penny leading a farthing....




Penny farthing = εικοσι-πεντάρα





όπως κι εσείς, αγαπητή Παλ. :)
Δεχόμεθα γλυκοδωροεπιταγές ενταύθα, με αντίκρισμα κατά προτίμηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2011)

Το penny-farthing το βρίσκω σε ορισμένες πηγές ως υψηλότροχο ποδήλατο. Το ωραίο είναι ότι, όταν ήρθαν τα πρώτα ποδήλατα στην Αθήνα, κάποιοι τα έλεγαν _ιπποδήλατα_ (σκωπτικά και μόνο, υποθέτω).
Ωραίο άρθρο, Παλ Αύρα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2011)

...
ninja cyclist: 

-Πούδηλάτης; 
-Αδηλάτης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

*Πένι φάρδινγκ*, στα ελληνικά. Αυτός είναι ο δικός μου οβολός.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2011)

Ούτε εγώ ξέρω αγαπητή Παλάβρα, όμως γέλασα με το πόνημα, και θυμήθηκα τα νιάτα μου πέρσι, όταν μετακομίζοντας σε πόλη που η δημόσια συγκοινωνία ήταν ανέκδοτο (υπάρχει, αλλά πιο σύντομα πας με τα πόδια) και τα ιχ βρίσκονται υπό διωγμό, στην αρχή πήγαινα ποδαράτο. Και μάλιστα βελτίωσα και την επίδοσή μου στο βάδην, από 40 λεπτά για το πανεπιστήμιο στο τέλος έκανα 30 λεπτά (απόσταση γύρω στα 1.8 χιλιόμετρα). Δυστυχώς κάτω από 30 λεπτά δεν κατέβαινε με τίποτα, εκτός αν αντί για βάδην πήγαινα τροχάδην, και μια που είχαμε και βαρύ χειμώνα και χιόνια και κρύα και βροχές, ε, πόσο πια θα αντέξεις δις ημερησίως αυτό, συν το πηγαινέλα για φαγητό, συν άμα ήθελες τα μαγαζιά άλλο τόσο στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση κλπκλπ. Η λύση είναι να κάνεις ό,τι κάνουν όλοι: ποδήλατο. 

Οπότε αρχικά δανείστηκα το ποδήλατο της Ιβάνας, γειτόνισσας από την ακατανόμαστη χώρα, η οποία θα έλειπε για δυο βδομάδες. Πήρα το ποδήλατο και πήγα στο πάρκο, όπου διαπίστωσα ότι όπου δεν θα χτυπήσεις άμα πέσεις, απαγορεύεται η ποδηλασία. Ενώ όπου θα φας τα μούτρα σου και θα καθαρίσεις και μερικούς περαστικούς επιτρέπεται. Έπεσα καμιά δεκαριά φορές, με τις ανάλογες μελανιές. Την επόμενη ανακάλυψα ότι πόναγα σε σημεία που δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε μυϊκό σύστημα, άτιμη αγυμνασιά. Αλλά εγώ εκεί. Ξανά στο πάρκο. Τη δεύτερη μέρα ΧΡΑΤΣ σκίστηκε το παντελόνι κατά τη διάρκεια ακροβατικού πεσίματος- ευτυχώς από πάνω φορούσα φόρεμα, αλλά ήταν πολύ κοντό (βλ. επιστροφή στο σπίτι με ακούσιο μίνι). Δυστυχώς, πριν σκιστεί, οι ραφές μου προκάλεσαν εγκαύματα δέκατου τρίτου βαθμού- καταραμένη τριβή. Αποτέλεσμα: ματαίωση κάθε εξόδου για λίγες μέρες. Σχόλιο γνωστού που ήρθε να μου φέρει κρέμες από το φαρμακείο: δεν κάνουν ποδήλατο με τζην. Τώρα μου το λές ρε φίλε; τουλάχιστον μου έδωσε και κάποιες χρήσιμες συμβουλές, όπως π.χ. να μην ξεχαστώ και πάω ανάποδα στον πεζόδρομο, η φορά είναι βόρεια- νότια μόνο, πενήντα λίρες πρόστιμο. Μην ξεχάσω να ανάψω τα φώτα το βράδυ, πενήντα λίρες πρόστιμο. Αν δέσω το ποδήλατο σε λάθος σημείο, πενήντα... ΟΚ, το καταλάβαμε. ό,τι πάρετε πενήντα. 
Μετά από αυτά αποφάσισα ότι μία είναι η λύση: ΤΡΙΚΥΚΛΟ. Έτσι έψαξα και βρήκα ένα παραδοσιακό τρίτροχο ποδήλατο, με καλάθι μεγάλο πίσω. Το ξέρω ότι τα τρίκυκλα τα χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως ανάπηροι και άτομα με προβλήματα με τα αυτιά τους (ισορροπία), αλλά το καταφχαριστήθηκα. Το ποδήλατο ήταν ψηλό και ξαφνικά είχα εξαιρετική θέα του δρόμου μπροστά μου. Το καλάθι χώραγε το σακίδιό μου, το φαγητό μου, το νερό μου, έξτρα παλτά, το σπίτι ολόκληρο. Το σημαντικότερο, δεν φοβόμουν πλέον να σηκώσω το χέρι να δείξω ότι πάω για στροφή, γιατί δεν έχανα την ισορροπία μου. Και βεβαίως, όλοι οι γνωστοί θέλανε να δοκιμάσουν πως είναι το τρίκυκλο και όλοι οι άγνωστοι με κοιτάζανε ξαφνιασμένοι στο δρόμο (κι όμως, κυκλοφορούσαν κι άλλα πεντέξι τρίκυκλα). Και παρόλο που το πλάτος του ποδηλάτου ήταν 60 εκατοστά, μικρότερο δηλαδή από τον ποδηλατόδρομο, οι οδηγοί με προσπέρναγαν από μακριά και προσεκτικά. 

Στις στροφές χρειαζόταν πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα γιατί όπως διαπίστωσα (σκίζοντας άλλο ένα παντελόνι στο γόνατο), άμα πάρεις τη στροφή με ταχύτητα ντεραπάρει και σου έρχεται το ποδήλατο στο κεφάλι, κι είναι 30 κιλά το άτιμο. Άλλο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι ξαφνικά όταν είσαι στις τρεις ρόδες ανακαλύπτεις ότι οι δρόμοι έχουν μια κλίση στο πλάι και ποδηλατείς και αισθάνεσαι Κουασιμόδος, όλο από τη μια μεριά. Επίσης δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις όλες τις λακούβες. Και επιπλέον, κάποιες φορές αναγκάζεσαι να βγαίνεις από τον ποδηλατόδρομο, γιατί δε χωράς. 
Το καταφχαριστήθηκα και έκανα κι εκδρομές, σε μονοπάτια ανάμεσα στα δέντρα, δίπλα σε ποταμάκια, σε λιβάδια κλπ, ανακάλυψα την χαρά της ποδηλασίας. Νομίζω σε κάποια φάση το παράκανα κιόλας. 

Δυστυχώς, όμως, η επιστροφή στη μεγάλη πόλη ήταν αναπόφευκτη και μαζί μ' αυτή κι ο αποχωρισμός από το τρίκυκλο. :blush: 
Κάποιες σκέψεις για προαγωγή σε τρίκυκλο που διπλώνει και δεν πιάνει χώρο έμειναν σκέψεις όταν διαπίστωσα ότι αυτά κοστίζουν όσο ένα μικρό ιχ. 
Επιπλέον, οι οδηγοί εδώ με το ζόρι αφήνουν χώρο στα ποδήλατα, θα κινδυνεύει η ζωή μου κάθε μέρα. Κι όσο για τις αποστάσεις, με πεντέξι χιλιόμετρα τον κοντινότερο γνωστό, η κύρια χρήση του ποδηλάτου θα είναι το σούπερμάρκετ. Κι αυτό γίνεται και με τα πόδια. Επισυνάπτω φωτό του ποδηλάτου, για καλύτερη απεικόνιση.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2011)

SBE said:


> Επισυνάπτω φωτό του ποδηλάτου, για καλύτερη απεικόνιση.


Αυτό το ποδήλατο, μάλιστα. Είναι ό,τι πρέπει για μένα. Θέλω κι ένα μοτεράκι, όμως, για τις ανηφόρες.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2011)

Δε θέλεις μοτεράκι, λίγη εξάσκηση θέλεις, και θα ανεβαίνεις σούπερ! Εγώ μέχρι πρότινος αγκομαχούσα στην ανηφόρα σαν να γεννούσα τον Ντάμπο το ελεφαντάκι και οι περαστικοί με κοιτούσαν με οίκτο - μην πω για περαστικούς ποδηλάτες, αυτοί με κοιτούσαν σαν να ήμουν γυμνοσάλιαγκας που θέλει να κάνει τζετ σκι. Τώρα όμως, ποιος με πιάνει :)

Εδιτ: SBE, 6 χιλιομετράκια είναι μισαωράκι με χαλαρή ποδηλασία, σταμάτημα σε φανάρια κτλ. Άσε που κάνεις και πόδι αθλητικό, γραμμωμένο, σούπερ. Όσο για τα πεσίματα, συμπάσχω :clap:


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δε θέλεις μοτεράκι, λίγη εξάσκηση θέλεις, και θα ανεβαίνεις σούπερ! [...]



Ακριβώς. Στην πρώτη μου ποδηλατάδα μετά από σχεδόν 30 χρόνια που είχα να καβαλήσω ποδήλατο, έκανα πηγαινέλα 5 χλμ. ισιάδι (με μικρούτσικες ο-θεός-να-τις-κάνει ανηφορίτσες· κάμπος γαρ), βλαστημώντας όλη την ώρα τους κουζουλούς που επινόησαν το ποδήλατο, τους φίλους που μ' έβαλαν στα μεράκια της ποδηλασίας κι εμένα που τους άκουσα, κι έφτασα κάποια στιγμή με τη γλώσσα κουλουριασμένη πάνω στο τιμόνι για να μη σέρνεται, να μην την πατήσω και πέσω, κάθιδρος και εξουθενωμένος λες και είχα ανέβει τουλάχιστον στο Έβερεστ. Τη δεύτερη, έκανα 7 χλμ. χωρίς να κουραστώ πολύ και από κει και πέρα, όσο περισσότερο ποδηλατούσα, τόσο πιο άνετο μου φαινόταν και το φχαριστιόμουνα όλο και πιο πολύ. Σημειωτέον, καπνιστής ωσάν φουγάρο και αθλητής μόνο στο τάβλι (και την εκγυμναστική φυσικά) μέχρι τότε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Να σας πω ότι υπήρξα δεινός ποδηλάτης στα νιάτα μου, όχι μόνο στα ισώματα της Βρετανίας, όπου ο μόνος άθλος μου ήταν ότι κουβαλούσα μισό σουπερμάρκετ σε ένα ποδήλατο, με σακούλες να κρέμονται από ό,τι προεξείχε, αλλά και σε αθηναϊκές κακοτοπιές, δηλαδή Πανεπιστημίου στις 7 το βράδυ (χωρίς φυλακτό) και ανηφόρα από Σύνταγμα μέχρι Καραολή-Δημητρίου (κάτω από την Κατεχάκη), ακόμα και με βροχή (χωρίς ομπρέλα), όπως και σε ανηφόρες για δύο μοτέρ της σημερινής μου γειτονιάς (και, για όσους ξέρουν, δεν εννοώ την ανηφόρα που και αυτοκίνητο τη βγάζει με δυσκολία — εκεί κατέβαινα). Αυτές οι ανηφόρες είναι η αιτία (ή η δικαιολογία) που το σταμάτησα. Τούμπα δεν έφαγα ούτε όταν μάθαινα — στα είκοσί μου. Την τούμπα την έφαγε μηχανάκι την πρώτη μέρα που θέλησα να μάθω αυτό το δίτροχο. Καβάλησα το μηχανάκι ενός φίλου μου και το πήρα βόλτα σ' έναν έρημο δρόμο της Πάρνηθας. Πήγαινα αμέριμνος, σφυρίζοντας, και ήρθε αθόρυβα ένα ταξί από πίσω μου και βάρεσε την κόρνα του. Αυτόματη αντίδραση: κάρφωσα τα πόδια κάτω στην άσφαλτο και το μηχανάκι κατέληξε στο πλησιέστερο δέντρο. Ίσα που επέστρεψα το μηχανάκι και δεν ξανανέβηκα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, αν έχεις χώρο να το παρκάρεις, το απλό τρίκυκλο σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας δεν είναι ακριβό. Το λουξ φανταιζί από τιτάνιο κλπ που γίνεται τσέπης, είναι πανάκριβο, έχει όμως γούστο να βλέπεις πως διπλώνουν- ξεδιπλώνουν. Μπαταρία δε χρειάζεσαι, εκτος αν ζεις σε καμιά απότομη ανηφόρα





Παλάβρα, ο ενδεικνυόμενος τρόπος για αυτή τη γέφυρα είναι αυτός της φωτό: σπρώχνοντας το ποδήλατο


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι η δραστική λύση του τρίκυκλου ήταν νομίζω η καλύτερή μου αποφαση, ούτε πεσίματα, ούτε αγωνία μη χάσεις την ισορροπία σου, πέσεις μπροστά σε κανένα ιχ και σκοτωθείς, ούτε τίποτα. ΟΚ, δεν είναι το πιο μοδάτο και αεροδυναμικό μοντέλο και το βάρος του μου λένε ότι έχει σημασία όταν είσαι έμπειρος, αλλά τη δουλειά του τη κάνει. Και δεν έμαθα ποδήλατο, τι να κάνουμε. Φχαριστηθηκα ποδηλασία όμως. Και αποφάσισα ότι δεν ειμαι του γυμναστηρίου και της άσκησης εντός των τοίχων, δε χρειαζεται να προσπαθώ με το ζόρι. Το στατικό ποδήλατο το βαριέμαι αφάνταστα. Όπως και το στατικό περπάτημα στον ιμάντα, σαν τα ποντίκια στο κλουβί. Για να μην πω για τον τοίχο αναρρίχησης που κι αυτό ιμάντας κάθετος είναι. Και όλα τα άλλα όργανα βασανιστηρίων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2011)

Επίσης στη Λεξιλογία, από την ιστορία του ποδηλάτου:

Ντρεζιέν και ντρεζίνα: από το ποδήλατο στον σιδηρόδρομο


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2011)

Να και ο ΓΑΠ σε penny farthing, μόνο που είναι... ευρικό.


Ο τέως, πλέον, πρωθυπουργός κάνει την τελευταία βόλτα του με ένα ποδήλατο, του οποίου η πίσω ρόδα είναι το ευρώ και η μπροστινή το σήμα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης. Μια επικίνδυνη (για τον ίδιο και, δυστυχώς, για τη χώρα) ποδηλατάδα, αφού, όμοια με αρχαίο άγαλμα, του λείπουν τα χέρια για να κρατήσει το τιμόνι. Η γελοιογραφία μάς ήλθε από την Πορτογαλία, είναι -και αυτή- αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο protagon (δες παλαιότερες αναρτήσεις) και την υπογράφει ο σκιτσογράφος Antonio Moreira Antunes.

Η συνέχεια στο protagon.gr.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2011)

Ναι, μόνο που το δικό του ποδήλατο δεν έχει τιμόνι (κι αυτός ξεκαβάλησε πια), αλλά το δικό μας δεν έχει σέλα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

...
Εδώ δεν βάζουμε τα ποδηλατικά;



Spoiler



Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

• Martin Turner pointed me to two news items about Boris Johnson, the mayor of London, who wants to _delycrafy_ cycling. 
A third report, in the _Independent_, made everything clear by adding punctuation: _de-Lycrafy_. Johnson explained, “I want to make [cycling] normal, something for everyone, something you feel comfortable doing in your ordinary clothes.”


*Lycra* (noun, [mass noun] trademark)
an elastic polyurethane fibre or fabric used especially for close-fitting sports clothing
[as modifier]: Lycra shorts
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/Lycra

*Lycra*: 
A trademark used for a brand of spandex.
The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language

(Clothing, Personal Arts & Crafts / Textiles)™ a type of synthetic elastic fabric and fibre used for tight-fitting garments, such as swimming costumes
Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged

The Lycra Diaries


Εκλύκρωση; Απολυκροποίηση (σκέτη ποίηση); Ξελύκρωμα; Λύτρωση; 
Με υ για να βγαίνουν τα λογοπαίγνια, αλλιώς με ι, *λίκρα*. Στη χρήση, 322 γκουγκλευρήματα για _λίκρα_, ενώ 231 για _λύκρα_. Αισθητικά, μερικές φορές σκέτη πίκρα. Some tights riding bikes make you say "Yikes!" or cry "Holy crikes!" Not rad at all.

Θα προτείνετε κάτι κι εσείς ή μόνος μου θα μπαμπαλίζω; 



Admin's note: Η συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε σε δικό της νήμα, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

...
Pedal Your Blues Away (_Singing in the Bathtub_) - R. Crumb & His Cheap Suit Serenaders






Pedal your blues away
Forget all your troubles today
Hop on your bike any time you like
And pedal your blues away

Pedal your blues away
As you ride down the old highway
Singing a song as you rode along
Just pedalling your blues away

You'll find lots of happiness as you speed along
Things are hunky dory as you fly
In the middle of your heart you'll find a new song
With your palsy walsy riding by your side

Pedal your blues away
You'll find love in every byway
Hold up your chin, let them see your grin
And pedal your blues away


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2013)

...
Bike - Love & Rockets


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2013)

*Bike keeps family in stitches*


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

...
Bicycle Race - Queen






The video for the song became scandalously famous for featuring 65 naked women, all professional models, racing at Wimbledon Greyhound Stadium. It was filmed by Dennis de Vallance. The group rented the stadium and several dozen bikes for one day for filming the scene; however, when the renting company became aware of the way their bikes were used, they requested the group to purchase all the bicycle seats. :blink: :laugh: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_Race#Video


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2013)

...
Me Gusta Mi Bicicleta - Spanglish Fly


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2013)

Οι εφευρέτισσές του το αποκαλούν «αόρατο ποδηλατικό κράνος»:


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

...
And now for something completely different (way more high-tech and cutting edge than the invisible bike helmet ), 
Monty Python's Bicycle Repairman:


----------

